# HELP! Males Guppies Losing Color and Fins!



## KingKrueg (Nov 13, 2010)

I came back from classes this afternoon to find my two guppies losing their colors. My Orange guppy has almost all his color gone on his top fin and one side. My leopard-spotted guppy is losing his color on his top fin too! :-(

Worst of all for the leopard guppy, it appears as if his tail fin is coming apart. His tail fin is literally in shreds/strips! 

Anyone know what could possibly be going on?

I have attached a photo of my leopard spotted guppy. (I hope it comes out clear enough to see)

Any help is great.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks to me like you have something in the tank that's attacking the gups, and keeping them stressed thus the color loss.

What other occupants are with them


----------

